# The Jig



## Erok (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a buddy telling me to quit wasting my time fishing the jig for largemouth bass and I just want to get some opinions on the subject. I'm new to fishing it this year and have caught three nice size largemouth in the past 7 trips out. I have been fishing a 1/4 ounce jig with a yum chunk both black, black and blue, and dark brown. Had the most luck on the dark brown. As with every bait, the bite has been getting better as the water warms. Do you guys think I'm wasting my time learning the jig bite?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

If your buddy is like my brother, he's probably jealous of your new skills.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

If I could only fish 1 bait for bass it would be a jig. If your friend thinks your wasting time then you should probably look for a new fishin' buddy! 

Tell him to Google Denny Brauer and see how big of a "waste" it is!!!


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

right now I am working on learning new bass tactics - fished all day with a jig and found a few good presentations/colors and THEY WORK!! as young gun lead too...look at any pro information and they will all say a jig is a must!


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

If you caught three nice largemouth with them I hardly think it is a waste of time. 

Scott


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Jigs never catch bass. That is some great advice 

I wouldn't listen to ANYTHING your "buddy" has to say about bass fishing ever again.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

If I had one bait to fish for Bass with it, it would have to be a jig. Even go as far as making all the jigs I fish myself. The biggest Bass I ever got ( 8lb.7oz.) came on one of my homemade jigs and have made some good spending money in Tourneys using it also. If your friend dont fish them, let him stand there and watch you reel em in on them. The longer you fish them the better you will get !!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Big largemouth bass are to jigs as most of us men are to a large plate of food that our wives brings to us while we are sitting in the lounge chair. We're all for it! It's slow moving. And it's easy!

Tell your dumbass buddy to stick with what he knows & leave the bass fishing to you.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

yep, jigs are one of those baits on the shelves to catch only fishermen


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

I've caught more bass on a jig in one form or another than any other bait in the tackle box. Jigs or so versital and you can fish them many different ways. I like to swim my jigs to cover alot of water then you can slow it down and jig it. You can pitch them up in the junk or fish them in open water. There is no other bait that can be used in so many different ways in so many different situations.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Clearly your buddy has a lot to learn about bass fishing lol. I would say that close to 90&#37; of my tournament bass came on a jig last year. All of my biggest bass have also been taken on a jig. There is ALWAYS one on my poles whenever I am tournament fishing...always!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Keep at it! Learn every aspect about jig fishing until the very sight of a jig will make ya sick, and then learn some more! The classic jig, the tube bait, the Shaky Head, the Grub and jig, etc, etc, etc,. This one one of those must learn baits! Don't give up on it, not one bit. You've seen the results already of just how effective they can be. And don't be shy to experiment with all the different styles of jigs and techniques either. You may find yourself in a situation where one of those ideas came up with might just land you that fish of a lifetime. Best of luck.:B


----------



## Erok (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the support guys. I stuck with it and picked up 6.5lbs bass today! It was awesome biggest bass I have ever caught at Portage. The best part was I was with my buddy that told me it would never work. He did however pick 4 fish prior to me catching mine. His 4 weighed told maybe 5lbs. 

Redemption is spelled J.I.G.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

big fish like big bulky baits. GREAT catch! A true trophy for an Ohio water.

Let me guess your buddy was throwing some type small spinner on spinning gear. I can't count how many times ive seen people throwing a small inline spinner and catching 9-12 inch bass that think they are the greatest basser ever.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

These two Fairfield County Ohio caught fish were caught on the JignPig at a public lake. Show these pics to your buddy that doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------

